# Is my new pup a pitbull?



## Katieb3505 (Sep 19, 2016)

This is my new pup Moxie, we are trying to figure out what she is. Any thoughts from those of you who now pitties? Thanks!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Your instagram link is not working. Would you try again?

Joe


----------



## Katieb3505 (Sep 19, 2016)

Just posted a pic, thank you!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

At that age it's really hard to guess at breed, but I'm sure you know that without knowing the dog's lineage there's no way to know for sure. My opinion is that no, your puppy is not a Pit Bull. They could have some bull breed mixed in there, you'll just have to wait and see how they mature.


----------

